# WANTED 17 OWARDS GTR



## K17RMY (Jun 7, 2015)

hi guys i am after a GT R 17 plate onwards must be black budged is 60k for the wright car thanks


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Best bet is to do a daily search on forum,pistonheads,autotrader etc. Check 2/3 times a day to make sure you don’t miss out on anything.


----------



## Jgtr25 (Aug 3, 2020)

K17RMY said:


> hi guys i am after a GT R 17 plate onwards must be black budged is 60k for the wright car thanks


Morning 
Drop me a PM and i will send you my number and all the details on my car 
regards


----------



## K17RMY (Jun 7, 2015)

Jgtr25 said:


> Morning
> Drop me a PM and i will send you my number and all the details on my car
> regards





Jgtr25 said:


> Morning
> Drop me a PM and i will send you my number and all the details on my car
> regards


Whats your number


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

Send him a private message. Not many want to spread their personal details across forums.
Best of luck finding a nice MY17+. Now is definately the right time to make a good deal.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I think Private Messages on here are call Conversations (for some obscure reason!).


----------



## Jgtr25 (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks chaps
We spoke 
My car is a little too far from his budget so its still for sale 

Thanks


----------



## Uzzy_GTR (Aug 22, 2018)

I've thinking of selling my nismo track edition it's a 2019 with 5.5k miles,FNSH, warranty etc a bit more than 60k if you or anyone else is looking for a clean single owner car .


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

What is a "nismo track edition"?


----------



## K17RMY (Jun 7, 2015)

Any pictures


----------



## K17RMY (Jun 7, 2015)

Uzzy_GTR said:


> I've thinking of selling my nismo track edition it's a 2019 with 5.5k miles,FNSH, warranty etc a bit more than 60k if you or anyone else is looking for a clean single owner car .


Any pictures iv sent you my number


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What colour is it?


----------



## 3sgte (May 1, 2017)

Here:









2017 Litchfield Stage 4.5 - Immaculate Condition


Sad to see my GTR, up for sale. Seriously didn't get to enjoy this car in 2 years of ownership as I got so used to using the F90 M5C on a daily basis. Will be sad to see it go. It's totally immaculate, not even a mark on it as I've hardly driven it 😂 It's currently up for sale with Forza Line...




www.gtr.co.uk





Worth EVERY PENNY!!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah so we don't allow selling for people with less than 50 posts so I'll be tidying this up.


----------

